# What vape devices you use now?



## Mosmo_Omiga (28/10/19)

These 8 devices are what I am using now.
Pen style DTL, Pen style MTL
Box mod, POD system, All in one system.

As a 10 years' real smoker, i prefer higher Nicotine e liquid(20 to 30mg).Also nic-salt is fine.
DTL is not my favor, but sometimes I like to make huge vapour.

Anyway, it help me quit smoking and live a heathier life.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (28/10/19)

I use mods.pods, squonks and an sxkBB.
I don't have a pen style vape,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (29/10/19)

In my signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/10/19)

Two hexohms, m25 on one, kennedy 24 on the other. 
Mirage 75C with dvarw or omni Shado.

All running 2-3mg liquids, no salts, my throat hates salts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA (29/10/19)

Currently rocking 4 vapes now, and I think that's enough for now. 

Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum with Vandy Vape Kylin M RTA (my latest edition) 
2x Vaporesso GEN's with Smok TFV12 Prince Tanks one with a Q4 coil and one with a RBA
Voopoo Alpha One with Hellvape Drop Dead RDA By Heathen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/10/19)

RTA/RDA setups:
Hexohm O-frame with a Reload
Vaporesso Gen with a Blotto
Tesla Invader 4x with an Occula

Everyday carry:
Billet Box with an Insider V2

Squonk Setups:
ArmorMech with a Haku Venna
Limelight DNA75c with a Citadel
Mums Switch with a Skyfall RDA
Blasphemy with an Odis O-Atty V2
Bolt V3 Ultem with a Flave 22

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mosmo_Omiga (30/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> Currently rocking 4 vapes now, and I think that's enough for now.
> 
> Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum with Vandy Vape Kylin M RTA (my latest edition)
> 2x Vaporesso GEN's with Smok TFV12 Prince Tanks one with a Q4 coil and one with a RBA
> ...



All box MODs, that's awesome. MVP5 box mod, I think you may interest.


----------



## vicTor (30/10/19)

mech sqonkers / RDA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/19)

Mixture of DL and MTL Rta’s on regulated mods, Rdta’s on the squonkers, both mech and regulated, and a pod or two for the car mostly so I don’t have to wash the windscreen evert night to see where I’m going!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

